# starting CO2 kit



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

I am thinking of starting simple planted tanks. I have moonstone sand right now and thinking to help the plants using CO2. I been reading the stickies and the pressurize CO2 is tempting however I dont want to spend so much and ended up not liking it or plant cant grow as well as i predicted. I saw this online.

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=118&PROD_ID=01075450010101

Is this sufficient for 29g tank? Also people keep talking about proper plant substrate, so with lighting, CO2 and sand substrate, will they grow well too? Will I be able to grow a good variety of plants? I currently have simple ones like hornwort and vals, and they been growing wildly with just sand and lighting and I wanted to go into colored plants like roseafolia and perhaps carpets like HC or glosso


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that will only last you maybe max a month before you have to change out the mini tank.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a brand new 88g Co2 Kit from hagen for sale. Msg me if you are interested.


----------

